# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  How to merge multiple Excel Files into One File

## janeshh

I have multiple excel files 1.xls,2.xls,3.xls....
i want to merge these files to one file with diffetent work sheets like
one file named merged.xls with worksheets 1,2,3 etc.....

----------


## Leith Ross

Hello janeshh,

Welcome to the Forum!

It would help to know if the workbooks to be merged have only worksheet apiece or more. Will these files also be located in the same folder?

Sincerely,
Leith Ross

----------


## arthurbr

Hi,
there are some possibilities hereunder *Copy/Paste/Merge examples*

----------

